# i want my rearend gone!!!!



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

does anyone know of a good way to hide that scary looking red fake light thing on the back of the trunk?.....besides spraypaint lol


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Take it to a body shop for a professional paint job or your can get the carbon fiber look alike one that was on the 98-99 SE.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:woowoo:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i painted mine black 

with old spoiler 









with new spoiler (sorry for the pic quality..took it with my phone  )


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^ good choice with the new spoiler. the old one's hideous IMO!!!!
and i know its your car but you might wanna photochop some sel tails on there. they would look really cool on a black car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well ive seen the sel tails but not a big fan of em


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

B14_ ... when you painted the bar did you have to take off the trunk because of hidden screws or were they all accessible as is. also, what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

spray paint.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell I was working on my car today and found out something really nice. I am going to smooth it out with bondo to get rid of the lines and slot cover the back up lights I'll let yall know how it turns out


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> B14_ ... when you painted the bar did you have to take off the trunk because of hidden screws or were they all accessible as is. also, what kind of paint did you use?


 na i didn't take off the trunk. The back reflector comes off with the backup lights. I think there are 4 screws that are holding the reflector and if i can remember correctly.. the reflector snaps into the trunk lid somewhere. So after you get the screws out, you just have to play around with it to get the whole thing out.
For your second question i used spray paint from Pep Boys 
THis summer im gonna repaint the reflector and put few more layers of black paint and a clear coat. Last time i didn't put a clear coat on it cause i didn't have time


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i had nothing else to do this morning so i took some pics of my rearend


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Dry said:


> spray paint.


mine looks better  j/k


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

did someone every make a thread on "how to paint your trunk reflector"?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> did someone every make a thread on "how to paint your trunk reflector"?


 not sure just because its not that hard, all you gotta do is unscrew it, get spray paint, paint it and put it back. Took me about 10 minutes to remove it, cover the backup lights ( if you dont want to paint over them ) and start painting it. I didn't use primer or anything. I did few coats of paint, and i waited till each one dries. Came out looking very nice and clean, exept me and my friend (who knew about it) no one else knows that i painted it. Looks like it came that way  . I might repaint it this summer just because im thinking of putting a layer of clear coat at the end to make it more shiny, but without it still is.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

would anyone else recommend sanding & priming? Sorry, just for us "ignorant" folks out there...

How come someone dont jus make a thread on how to do it...everyday i see someone asking about it. People like me can't even finger paint. We just like to feel confident by knowing all the steps & procedures...ya know?

Stuff like:

1) removal of reflector
2) preparing the surface
3) sanding & priming (if recommended)
4) best prefered sand paper grades, primer & spray paint brands for the job
5) number of coats for the primer & spray paint
6) time to dry between each coat
7) same with clear coats

or should we just follow Seths "how to paint interior" method...i'm sure someone has time to type one out...just for us clueless people... :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> would anyone else recommend sanding & priming? Sorry, just for us "ignorant" folks out there...
> 
> How come someone dont jus make a thread on how to do it...everyday i see someone asking about it. People like me can't even finger paint. We just like to feel confident by knowing all the steps & procedures...ya know?
> 
> ...


 its not that hard.. i did it, therefore ..anyone can do it


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

Well sanding and priming is the easiest, i find that 600grit sand or lighter works better, so when u remove the back piece, sand lightly, because u dont wanna place any deep grooves or scrathces, so lightly sand, then prime it with a thin coat and let sit, sand more, but lighter than before. Keep applying prime and paint until u get a pretty good base, smooth and that matte finish. Then take your paint of choice, probably something with a really high gloss and apply a super thin base layer, almost haze the piece at first. Then keep applying these super thin layers until the whole can of paint is gone(i got about 9 layers on my valve cover). Let all layers of prime and paint COMPLETELY DRY, dont even touch it we dont want it tacky either. Then take your clear coat and lightly apply this, now this is the tricky part, because the light coat if applied thick, or unevenly can produce those uneven glossy effect that will make it look horrible, so just mist it over the piece until u have a nice coat, and keep applying until u feel it is enough!


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

i did my trunk reflector today...it came out real good...couldn't even believe it...

i bought a can of spray paint, the ones that is recommended for plastic from Lowe's and a can of clear coat....didn't sand or primer nothing...came out real smooth...note to myself though...dont overdo the 3rd coat of clear spray paint...makes the color lil bit lighter...but hey it went good...

if i can do it...anyone else can...even though my car is jus simply black...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> i did my trunk reflector today...it came out real good...couldn't even believe it...
> 
> i bought a can of spray paint, the ones that is recommended for plastic from Lowe's and a can of clear coat....didn't sand or primer nothing...came out real smooth...note to myself though...dont overdo the 3rd coat of clear spray paint...makes the color lil bit lighter...but hey it went good...
> 
> if i can do it...anyone else can...even though my car is jus simply black...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

finally got mine painted today. 

horrible would be the one word to describe it. it was outside in the wind and all this dirt and crap went on it. from far away it doesn't look that bad. I'll have pictures tomorrow hopfully.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> finally got mine painted today.
> 
> horrible would be the one word to describe it. it was outside in the wind and all this dirt and crap went on it. from far away it doesn't look that bad. I'll have pictures tomorrow hopfully.


yea i know what you mean, i did that too once, the second time i did it i did it in my garage


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Here's some random pictures of it..

from above..









walking out of my house..


















close up of nissan symbol and one of the lights. the camera's old so it's bad quality but I was trying to show the crappiness of detail when you get up close.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> Here's some random pictures of it..


you should paint those backup lights too.. all around that square in the middle. Would look much better.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> well i had nothing else to do this morning so i took some pics of my rearend
> 
> lol, nice drums.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

viprdude said:


> B14_Stealth said:
> 
> 
> > well i had nothing else to do this morning so i took some pics of my rearend
> ...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> you should paint those backup lights too.. all around that square in the middle. Would look much better.


um, did you? I can't imagine that it would. It seems it would look more out-of-place than it already does.


oh I get what you're saying. just on the sides, not all the way around including the top and bottom. Maybe in the future when I repaint it.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I meant to ask --- I'm considering buying your rear lights, next to the biggest circle more towards the side of the car it looks like there's a little reflective piece in the corner. Is that an actual functioning light?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> um, did you? I can't imagine that it would. It seems it would look more out-of-place than it already does.
> 
> 
> oh I get what you're saying. just on the sides, not all the way around including the top and bottom. Maybe in the future when I repaint it.


yea ..in the middle you got a square.. if you painted around it ..would look much better.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> I meant to ask --- I'm considering buying your rear lights, next to the biggest circle more towards the side of the car it looks like there's a little reflective piece in the corner. Is that an actual functioning light?


if you're talking about my taillights.. there are two circles.. both of them have light bulbs in them. If i can remember correctly the outter circle is a break light/blinker, and i dont remember if the other smaller one ..is just a light or is it also a break light but the most outter piece in the corner is just a reflector. Im gonna take a picture of the light at night and ill post it so you'll see what it looks like when its lit up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here's the picture of the tails at night..kinda ( i forgot to disable flash )


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nice. you have no desire to remove the reflector or at least paint it red? And where did get yours -I've only seen them for $200 and I was hoping I wouldn't have to pay that much


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> nice. you have no desire to remove the reflector or at least paint it red? And where did get yours -I've only seen them for $200 and I was hoping I wouldn't have to pay that much


the refelctor is red. I got mine for like $200 something .. but that was like a year and a half ago. As soon as they appeared on the market i grabbed myself a pair. The silver housing ones were available before and they went and still go for like $250 i think, but i wanted the black housing ones.. i think they look better on the black car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Here's mine


hey Sean.. how hard is it to remove the back bumper. I just got myself a GTR body kit and im gonna install it myself after i get it painted (paint costs a lot.. me needs to work for it ).


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

pretty darn easy.

Some bolts in the fender wells, a few bolts under the bumper, and some clips in the trunk area...
I think that about covers it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, i didnt' know it was that easy. Thanks for the info.
Is it the same with the front bumper? Cause i know you gotta remove the headlights & grill to take it off.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have not had an OEM front bumper in so long, I forgot where the OEM mounting points are located...


----------

